# Intex Excursion 5 Schlauchboot mit E-Motor



## Frank-The-Tank (21. Oktober 2009)

Morgen Anglergemeinde,

so es ist wieder mal Zeit für eine neue Frage:
Kennt jemand das Schlauchboot Excursion 5 von Intex? Was meint ihr dazu, ist dass ein gutes Schlauchboot für Angler? Ich und ein Kumpel überlegen uns eins mit E-Motor zu kaufen. Ein Schlauchboot wäre super weil es halt einfach zu transportieren wäre! Oder hat evtl jemand eine gute Alternative in dem Preissegment? 

Hier der Link:
http://www.king-of-sports.de/Schlau...edium=CPC&utm_source=googlebase&xr=googlebase

So long,

F-T-T #h


----------



## Tino (21. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Intex Excursion 5 Schlauchboot mit E-Motor*

Wenn es unbedingt in diesem Preissegment sein *muss*,überlege dir,dir ein Sevylor mit soner extra Aussenhaut zu holen.
Ist um einiges stabiler, wie pures PVC.


----------



## Frank-The-Tank (21. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Intex Excursion 5 Schlauchboot mit E-Motor*

Ja sollte schon in dem Preissegment sein weil wir nicht so oft sonder nur ab und zu mit dem Boot angeln. Und aus Transportgründen sollte der Boden auch aus "Gummi" oder so sein. Also nix gebrettertes oder mit Alu. Mittlerweile reicht der Kofferraum eh schon nimmer wegen dem ganzen Equipment |uhoh:


----------



## Frank-The-Tank (22. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Intex Excursion 5 Schlauchboot mit E-Motor*

Naja habs jetzt bestellt, wird schon was taugen |supergri

Wenns da ist geb ich mal nen kleinen Bericht ab!

So long,
F-T-T


----------



## Tino (22. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Intex Excursion 5 Schlauchboot mit E-Motor*

Son Ding mit Aussenhülle wäre echt ne bessere Alternative.

Aber berichte mal bitte wie stabil es wirklich ist.


----------



## waldschratnrw (22. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Intex Excursion 5 Schlauchboot mit E-Motor*

in dem Preissegment wirst du kaum was brauchbares für Angler finden. Stell dir allein mal, vor du stellst die Batterie auf den aufblasbaren Boden......
ohne eine venünftige Außenhaut und ohne Holzboden sind das in der Regel nur Badeboote. 
lg Elmar


ehemaliger Wiking Kapitän


----------



## Frank-The-Tank (28. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Intex Excursion 5 Schlauchboot mit E-Motor*

So das Boot ist heute angekommen und wird am Sonntag auf Herz und Nieren geprueft. Werde natuerlich einen kleinen Bericht abgeben :m


----------



## Denn1979 (28. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Intex Excursion 5 Schlauchboot mit E-Motor*

Hallo ich bin auch am überlegen mir so ein Teil zu Kaufen würde mich echt freuen wenn du mir mal deine erfahrung schreiben würdest . 
MFG Dennis


----------



## HD4ever (28. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Intex Excursion 5 Schlauchboot mit E-Motor*



Frank-The-Tank schrieb:


> Naja habs jetzt bestellt, wird schon was taugen |supergri
> 
> Wenns da ist geb ich mal nen kleinen Bericht ab!
> 
> ...




na dann berichte mal ob das Teil was taugt .... |rolleyes
am besten mit nen paar Bildern am/aufm Wasser


----------



## Taxidermist (28. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Intex Excursion 5 Schlauchboot mit E-Motor*

Ich möchte hier keinem den Spass am eigenen (Bade)Boot nehmen,aber ich empfehle
jedem dieser Geiz ist Geil Kapitäne mal diesen Thread zu lesen!
Leider konnte ich den Thread mit mehreren Seiten an Beileidsbekundungen hier nirgends mehr finden,der wird doch hoffentlich noch irgendwo hier stehen und ist nicht etwa ins Nirvana des WWW entschwunden.

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=118791

Son Teil ist allenfalls etwas,um bei schönem Wetter ein bischen auf dem Baggersee 
zu dümpeln!

Taxidermist


----------



## Frank-The-Tank (29. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Intex Excursion 5 Schlauchboot mit E-Motor*

@HD4ever
ich werd auf jeden Fall mal berichten was dass Teil so taugt und vill auch ein paar Fotos hier einfügen. Gestern haben mein Kumpel und ich dass Boot mal aufgepumpt, von der Verarbeitung und vom Material her kommt es mir schon sehr gut vor!

@Taxdermis
Kennst du dass Boot aus Erfahrung oder ist dass nur ne Einschaetzung?
Dein Link zu dem anderen Fred nuetzt mir leider nicht wirklich was, ich beabsichtige eher auf einem ueberschaubaren See bzw etwas grosserem Weiher zu fahen.

Naja und was heisst Geiz und Geil, hat auch ueber 300.- alles gekostet. Fuer manche ist dass schon viel Geld...leider


----------



## Taxidermist (29. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Intex Excursion 5 Schlauchboot mit E-Motor*

Also 300€ sind auch für mich viel Geld und solange du mit dem Boot auf geschütztem 
Gewässer bleibst und nicht etwa so wie der Ronny damals im Dezember auf einen großen
Baggersee in See stichst,so ist ja auch alles in Ordnung.
Ich habe übrigends keine Erfahrung mit konkret diesem Boot,aber habe solche Boote
schon in Augenschein genommen und mit den verschweißten Nähten im PVC Material,
machen die nicht gerade einen vertrauenerweckenden Eindruck.Dazu sind diese Boote
mit ihrem aufblasbaren Boden sicher auch recht instabil.
Aber um im Sommer ein paar Boilis rauszufahren wird es gerade so reichen,nicht aber
als ernstzunehmendes Angelboot.
An deiner Stelle würde ich vielleicht mal bei den gebrauchten Booten schauen,oder halt noch ein Jahr sparen.Trotzdem Wünsche ich dir viel Spass mit dem Böötchen!

Taxidermist


----------



## Frank-The-Tank (29. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Intex Excursion 5 Schlauchboot mit E-Motor*

Ja wir benutzen dass nur in geschuetztem Gewaesser. Ich hab leider auch nicht so viel Erfahrung mir Schlauchbooten aber als ich gestern dass Material gesehen war ich schon beeindruckt (Also nicht so ein Aldischlauchboot zum sonnen). Ist wirklich dicker und schwerer 3lagiger PVC. Das mit dem Boden hast du recht, waere schoener wenn es etwas stabileres waere. Naja evtl packt uns ja die Lust und wir kaufen irgendwann in den naechsten 2 jahren mal ein richtiges Boot |supergri Aber dass mit den grossen Booten ist halt immer ein grosses Problem mit dem Transport :c

Naja und obs zum Angeln geeignet ist werden wir am Sonntag sehen, da fahren wir an den BigMike Lake in Vilseck


----------



## Taxidermist (29. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Intex Excursion 5 Schlauchboot mit E-Motor*

Petri Heil wünsche ich noch !
Bereichte doch dann mal vom ersten Einsatz.

Taxidermist


----------



## Frank-The-Tank (2. November 2009)

*AW: Intex Excursion 5 Schlauchboot mit E-Motor*



Denn1979 schrieb:


> Hallo ich bin auch am überlegen mir so ein Teil zu Kaufen würde mich echt freuen wenn du mir mal deine erfahrung schreiben würdest .
> MFG Dennis


 

Also gestern waren wir, Kumpel und ich, mit dem Boot beim fischen, leider hatte ich keine Digicam dabei #d Bei naechsten mal gibts aber Fotos!

Zum Boot: Echt sehr geraeumig, wir hatten mehr als genug Platz zum fischen (Spinnfischen und auf Hecht mit Koederfisch), jeder hatte noch nen Angelkoffer dabei und einen Kescher. Dass Boot hat insgesamt 4 eingebaute Rutenhalterungen, was sich beim Posenfischen als durchaus nuetzlich erwies. Von der Verarbeitung her hats mich echt uerberzeugt, wir sind ueber alle moeglichen Seerosenwurzeln und so Zeugs drueber gefahren und es macht dem Boot gar nix aus! Dass Boot war in ungefaehr 10 min komplett mit der Handpumpe aufgeblasen und im Wasser. Nach dem Angeln liessen wir die Luft in weniger als 5 min raus, Bott wurde zusammen gefaltet und schon wars im Auto wieder verstaut. Also ging alles echt schnell!!

Demnaechst gibts noch nen kleinen Elektromotor dazu, dann wirds bestimmt noch mehr Spass machen 

Fazit: Fuer Freizeitkapitaene die mal mit dem Boot auf nem ueberschaubaren See bzw Weiher fischen wollen kann ich dieses Bott wirklich empfehlen. Aber ich wuerde hoechstens zu zweit fahre, wenn noch eine dritte Person mit Angel und Zubehoer einsteigen wuerde dann wirds trotzdem ein bisschen eng....

Ahoi :g,

F-T-T


----------



## Taxidermist (2. November 2009)

*AW: Intex Excursion 5 Schlauchboot mit E-Motor*

Na dann Glückwunsch zur gelungenen Jungfernfahrt!
Etwas wichtiges hast du vergessen,ich hoffe ihr hab auch noch was gefangen!
Praktisch scheint das *Boot* ja in jedem Fall zu sein.

Taxidermist


----------



## Denn1979 (3. November 2009)

*AW: Intex Excursion 5 Schlauchboot mit E-Motor*

Hallo Danke für den bericht ich werde mir jetzt auch so ein Teil mit meinem kollegen zulegen aber ich Denke gleich mit E Motor:vik:


----------



## Lenzibald (3. November 2009)

*AW: Intex Excursion 5 Schlauchboot mit E-Motor*

Servus. Bin am überlegen ob ich mir auch son kleines Schlauchboot zulege. Beim hiki gibts ein set Fishunter 250 plus motor batterie und allem Zubehör. Kostet komplett 299.- schutzhülle dazu gibts um 49,- Kennt wer diese Fishhunter boote und kann was drüber sagen? Ich brauchs nur für ruhige Seitenarme fast ohne Strömung weils dort viele Stellen gibt wo man eben nur mit Boot hinkommt. Wäre super wenn jemand erfahrung damit hätte.
MfG
LEnzi


----------



## Frank-The-Tank (20. November 2009)

*AW: Intex Excursion 5 Schlauchboot mit E-Motor*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> Na dann Glückwunsch zur gelungenen Jungfernfahrt!
> Etwas wichtiges hast du vergessen,ich hoffe ihr hab auch noch was gefangen!
> Praktisch scheint das *Boot* ja in jedem Fall zu sein.
> 
> Taxidermist


 

Ja jeder nen schönen Hecht mit ca. 70 und 75 #6

@Denn1979

Hast du dir schon eins gekauft? Ich hoffe mal dass ich beim nächsten mal meine Digicam nicht vergesse :c, dann mach ich ein paar Fotos und setz die rein!!!


@Lenzibald

Kann dir leider nix über den Fishhunter sagen, aber wie gesagt dass Boot von mir ist echt super für solche Zwecke geeignet!!!


----------

